# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun Citylinjat

## killerpop

> Mitä nämä Citylinjat muuten ovat?


Kaleva uutisoi 15.3.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Erotettu Oulun seudun raideliikennettä käsittelevästi ketjusta

----------


## kemkim

> Kaleva uutisoi 15.3.


Mielenkiintoista! Nämä citylinjathan voivat olla käteviäkin. Pikkubussit tosin eivät minua kovin houkuttele, ellei niissä ole isoa takaovea mistä poistua. Pikkubussi kun on kovin tukala matkustusväline täyteen ahdettuna. 10 minuutin vuoroväli on ihan hyvä keskustassa, kun ottaa huomioon, että Oulu on paljon Helsinkiä pienempi kaupunki. Puolessa tunnissa tosin ehtii jo kävelläkin kauempaa Oulun keskustaan, jos myöhästyy citylinjan päättäriltä tai lähempää.

----------


## tkunnas

> Pikkubussit tosin eivät minua kovin houkuttele, ellei niissä ole isoa takaovea mistä poistua. Pikkubussi kun on kovin tukala matkustusväline täyteen ahdettuna.


Citylinjaa on Oulussa demottu ainakin kerran ja silloin kalustona oli sellainen pikkupikkubussia isompi vaunu, jossa on jotain parikymmentä matkustajapaikkaa, matala lattia ja leveä ovi keskellä kylkeä. 

Siis jotain tällaisia voisin kuvitella nytkin olevan suunnitelmissa (ei siis mitään faktaa tämän arvelun pohjalla): Kuva

----------


## aki

Ainakin täällä Helsingissä joku vuosi sitten kokeiltiin citylinjaa numero 12 joka ajeli aivan ydinkeskustassa n. 15 min välein mutta lakkautettiin vähäisten matkustajamäärien takia, nyt lakkautettiin Töölön palvelulinja P14 samasta syystä eli liian vähän matkustajia. Toivottavasti Oulun uudet citylinjat menestyvät paremmin.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainakin täällä Helsingissä joku vuosi sitten kokeiltiin citylinjaa numero 12 joka ajeli aivan ydinkeskustassa n. 15 min välein mutta lakkautettiin vähäisten matkustajamäärien takia, nyt lakkautettiin Töölön palvelulinja P14 samasta syystä eli liian vähän matkustajia. Toivottavasti Oulun uudet citylinjat menestyvät paremmin.


Lakkautuksen syynä oli tiettävästi se, että Helsingissä normaalibussit, ratikat ja metrot palvelevat niin hyvin, ettei tällaiselle citylinjalle ole kysyntää. Parempi olisi minusta ohjata normaalit bussilinjat yhdelle-kahdelle reitille keskustassa keskitetysti ja tehdä niistä heilureita. Keskittäminen kannattaa, sillä keskustassa asutus on tiheää ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä reitillä enemmän, sitten esikaupunkialueella käyttäjiä on vähemmän ja tarjontakin on vähäisempää.

----------


## Nortsu

Oulun Citylinjathan tulee kulkemaan niillä keskustan alueilla,joille ei pääse tai on huonot kulkuyhteydet nykyisillä linjoilla,eli Intiön vanha kasarmialue ja Myllytulli,Rautatieasema,Raksilanmarketit,Linja-autoasema.
Päätepysäkki on kauppatori

----------


## Razer

Tampereella kun aikoinaan 90-luvun lopulla kokeiltiin kahta keskustalinjaa ajamaan Satakunnankadun ja Ratinan lenkit, niin tulos oli kyllä täysi floppi. Kaiken lisäksi ajoivat vain lauantaisin ilmeisesti ilman mitään julkista aikataulua! Että enpä tiedä onko noista nyt sitten Oulussakaan hyötyä...

----------


## ultrix

Tampereen linjat 9 ja 10 (muistanko oikein?) olivat kaiken lisäksi ilmaisia. Linjat olivat lähinnä ns. parkkitalolinjoja, joiden ideana oli, että ajetaan parkkihalliin omalla autolla, josta jatketaan ympäri keskustaa bussilla. Harmi vain, että reitit kulkivat keskustan syrjäseuduilla, kalustona oli normaalia bussikalustoa (=ei houkutusta astua kyytiin), ja tosiaan, harvoin sattui bussi sopivaan aikaan kohdalle. Mielummin vaikka käveli.

Oulussa Citylinjain idea on ilmeisesti hieman toinen.

----------


## Razer

> Tampereen linjat 9 ja 10 (muistanko oikein?)


Kyseessä olivat linjat 8 ja 9. Linja 10 taisi olla jo silloin hoitamassa keskustan mitä-lie-liikennettä. Silläkin kyllä sellaiset lenkit tunnin kierrosajalla, että huh huh... Mihin sitä asiakkaiden silloin luultiinkin riemuissaan hyppäävän... Mutta taitaa todellakin Oulussa olla ihan perää suunnitelmassa, vaikkakaan en silti siihen luota. Bussit ovat kuitenkin pääasiassa kaupunginosien välistä liikennettä varten. Että en sitten tiedä, kun en koskaan Oulussa asti ole käynyt...

----------

